# I'll start the Christmas list off



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got a lot of body's including a model motoring corvette, and an orange GTO, a bunch of johnny lightning bods, an afx :roll: :roll: pinto/drag police car, but the coolest slot thing I got was a game cube game called GROOVERIDER SLOT CAR THUNDER....IF ANY OF YOUR KIDS (OR YOURSELVES) have a nintendo game cube or an xbox, this game is definately worth picking up, playstation2 dropped the idea for the USA and only made it for europe, DONT BUY THE PS2 EUROPE GAME, IT WON'T WORK !!!
Cool tracks, 4 lane racing, <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> has it cheap too.. :roll


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*We play bingo for presents.........*

Instead of having to worry about buying gifts for everyone, my family has an annual Christmas bingo game. All participants have to bring at least one "A" gift and one or more "B" gifts. An "A" gift is usually $20 or so, a "B" gift can be $1 and up. You don't have to wrap it, but you can. Sometimes, someone might even bring a "mystery gift". It can be anything, as long as it falls within the given price or value ranges. As the host, I call the first game. The winner of that round has to call the next game and has to sit out for one round, until the next winner, then that person has to call. You only get to pick one A & B gift, then you are done until everyone else gets a chance. some guests even bring extra stuff, so there's usually at least a few things for everyone to pick from. A good rule of thumb is to bring something that you yourself would like to have. If you aren't the first to win and there is nothing there that you want, you can pick something for someone else. 

It's fun, you don't have to worry about what to get anyone and you don't have to spend lots of money. We usually have everyone bring something to eat or drink too. 

I ended up choosing a Walmart gift card and some CD jewel cases. There were better gifts to choose from, but I didn't win in time. 

My kids are old enough to participate now, as long as we contribute enough gifts to cover them. They still get their regular presents from under the tree too. 

As far as getting slot car stuff, I did order myself a new 120 ohm controller, which I hope to get any day now. I'm about to order some of those new aftermarket Tyco style radius curves too.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Santa brung me a Dremel!! :hat:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Seth,

I’m back from my sisters now, and I also stopped at a few mates to bring them some Christmas cheer on the way down there. 

I’ve found that Santa has some clones working for him, or his elves have been working a lot of overtime. I mentioned the (mother-lode) cars I got a few days before the Holiday—which were early Xmas gifts. I haven’t even described them here, but much more happened since that post. It may sound like I’m bragging here…and guess what? I AM!! 
What better time to showcase the gifts received from friends than during Christmas time! 
I am very proud of the things I’ve got and it’s not like I went out and bought any of this stuff to show-off-- so I’m giving due the thanks to my most generous friends that seemed fit to for me to receive these by sharing them with you all, here........

One original Aurora case full of fifteen original Aurora cars—all excellent condition (already mentioned)
The rest of what’s listed below are items I have just got, as recent gifts—
One new-issue Scalextric Ho Mini-Cooper (I mentioned this earlier, but waited until Christmas day to actually receive it),

One Aurora Masarati-Olive, NOS with box and label,

One Chaparral-White, NOS with box and label,

One Alfa Romeo –Turquoise, NOS with box and label,

Both Life-Life Snap-On Nascar set–only cars, New,

One Life-Like M& M’s Taurus-sealed,

One Tyco 57 Chev Tilt-nose Pro-Sock, excellent, 

One custom Aurora ice-cream truck conversion into a service truck-for me to complete,

One Faller F-I style car-Candy pink-missing driver,

One Aurora Cobra Daytona-red-mint,

One Aurora Lola-yellow-mint,

One Aurora Dino Ferrari-tan-unused,

One 62 Aurora Vibrator Ford Galaxie convertible-tan with black interior-excellent,

One Aurora Vibrator Galaxie hdtp-tan with tan roof-mint,

One Aurora Vibrator Thunderbird hdtp-green with black roof-NOS,

One Aurora VW bug-blue-light-slight play-ware,

One Aurora Cobra Daytona coupe-yellow-mint,

Two JL custom painted AC Cobras-one lime, the other candy red,

One JL pull-back 68 Mustang-white-WL-sealed,

One Aurora Mach-1 Custom painted black, brilliant

One Faller Caddy hdtp-tan with black roof-very nice,

One Aurora Ford GT- white-NOS with box and label,

One Ho scale race-car trailer- completely hand-formed out of aluminum-super,

One Aurora Falcon-white- rear wheel wells altered,

One RRR Fairlane-medium blue-body only,

One Aurora Indy racer-white-NOS with box and label,

One Aurora Cobra Daytona Coupe-candy blue-excellent 

One Aurora Cobra Daytona Coupe-candy blue-repaint-super nice,

One Aurora Lincoln-red-missing parts-body only,

One Aurora Cigar-box Mako-turquoise-mint,

One Tyco Curve-hugger Camaro-Chrome/black/yellow with 454 on hood-excellent,

One AFX Sheriff’s car-orange and white-missing the radar unit-correct chassis,

One AFX Sheriffs car-black-custom stealth, unmarked police unit-body only-very nice.

Two AfX Sheriffs cars-yellow and blue missing most parts-bodies only.

One AFX high performance parts kit with parts, tools, aluminum rims, tyres, decals and two light-weight bodied with mounting brackets- still sealed (until now),

One Tomy-Aurora combo pack with a black and white police car body, a green and white 

Nissan body and a black and yellow Corvette body with chassis—still sealed,

One Aurora AFX Dodge Charger Nascar-yellow-#11-excellent,

Two Aurora pit cases-one tan-one black-mint unused,

Lots of spares, including a few bottles of red Aurora racing oil and an AFX race oiler,

One full inner of JL Brigade-with WL (previously mentioned, but still a partial gift from the wife, so honorable mention was in order),

A gift certificate towards a resin casting kit, 

And finally, the new Batman race set with the Joker straddling a trike.

There could be more, as I’ve had a few phone calls to try and make it to some mates that are holding "things" for me the next time I visit.

This has truly been a phenomenal Christmas for my fam’ and I. I have never received so much at one time. Be rest assured, besides the gifts I have already given these more than kind folks, there will be much more a "thank-you" heading their way. 

Cheers!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Bossman, Sweet little group of cars you got there... :thumbsup: I would give my eye teeth for those babies...

Can't wait to see some pics of them as you do that thing you do to them... 

Jeff


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I had already recieved my Bowties. The only new HO item I got was a John Deere train set.

Thats ok though, This year I got a new job and a new car. And a used toy also, a 1987 Buick Grand National it's got 140,000 on the clock and needs a motor but has all the right parts and is a mean kick but car.

Glad to hear you did well Boss.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My wife intercepted my bowties and had them wrapped from Santa. I was still wondering what happened from the seller.  Still love her. rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Yo, RR That is just super man.... I hope you didn't raise too much of a stink with the guy you bought them from... Enjoy...


Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there Goose,

Glad to hear from you again! 
I would say by the sounds of things, you've got much better results than I could have ever hoped for. Congrrats and well wishes in the new venture. :thumbsup: 
Be sure and give an update of the GN, too. 
Thanks also, for the well wishes. 
To make what I got in this haul a little easier to figure--The majority of it came from four individuals—two of which have absolutely zero interest in toys whatsoever, and ran across some stuff (alot), and being at the right place and the right time (Xmas)-just gave it to me.
But, quite a few of the nicer things came from good friends and family. I will be posting pics in the future.
Nothing like this has ever happened to me before and probably never will again. It still seems unbelievabe and kind of overwhelming--and I do feel very, very lucky!  


Cheers!


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

My family did the only buy for the kids and give the rest to charity thing this year so the pickens were slim for those of us that just act like children. I figured my one high school buddy that I still exchange presents with would be good for a slot car or two. Instead he gave me a plunger with a shifter handle attached.

This is why ******** shouldn't be trusted with money. They buy crap like that.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy cow Boss, you seriously cleaned up. You must have been a very, very nice boy this year. It's heartwarming to know that you and your loved ones all share in the excitement of this hobby and the holiday season. Well done and much deserved.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

roadrner said:


> My wife intercepted my bowties and had them wrapped from Santa. I was still wondering what happened from the seller.  Still love her. rr


  I wouldn't have been too happy about that! It sounds more like a prank than a Christmas surprise.

A couple of years ago, my wife had bought me an inner case of the series 3 JLTOs. I think it was series 3, it had a Camaro WT in it. She's never messed with anything that I've ordered though, just as I would never mess with any of her packages, especially around Christmas. If it has her name, I leave it on her desk. I would hate to end up spoiling my own surprise. We both shop online for other family members as well as each other & ourselves.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

mamilligan said:


> I figured my one high school buddy that I still exchange presents with would be good for a slot car or two. Instead he gave me a plunger with a shifter handle attached.
> 
> This is why ******** shouldn't be trusted with money. They buy crap like that.


 :roll: That's too funny. You should make it a part of the scenery on your track.

Either that or wrap it up and give it back to him next year. It could be the start of one of those oddball Christmas rituals. (I belong to a folk music club, and every year they have party where everyone brings a cheap wrapped gift, and names are just drawn out of a hat until all the presents are gone. There's a bowling trophy that's been in circulation since 1973.) :hat:


----------

